# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  ساعه نايك الرياضيه،،ساعه كاسيو،،والعديد من الساعات والاكسسوارات الاصليه

## العنيده.ع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .... الموضوع عن ساعه نايك الرياضيه ( يونيسكس ) يعني تناسب النساء والرجال (( اوفرها بثلاث الوان .. ابيض..شفاف..واسود مثل المعروضه بالمنتدي)).. وساعه كاسيو اللي دارجه بكل انواعها ..
بالاضافه للمتبقي من البضائع المتبقيه للماركات العالميه من سوع واكسسوارات ... يمعتهم في موضوع واحد..

ملحوظه هااامه ::: اتمني كل اللي تعامل وياي او مع اختي ريم حمد انها تكتب رايه في رابط الموضوع التالي.. لان لا انا ولا هي عندنا فرصه نتواصل مع المشتريه عسب نطلب منها انها تكتب رايها ... فاللي تعاملت ويانا يزاها كل خير لو تخصصلنا شوي من وقتها وتكتب لنا تجربتها معانا في الرابط التالي .. وبكل صراحه .. شاكرين لكم حسن تعاونكم ...
نبدا الحديث عن ساعه نايك الرياضيه ...
بعرض لكم صور من تصويري وصور من النت عسب اتقدرون حجم الساعه باليد... الساعه فيها ميزات وايد حلوه .. ميزاتها كثيره ولكن راح اختصرها عسب ما اطول عليكم..
مميزات الساعه
1- تحدد ضربات القلب 
2- تحددعدد الخطوات الي تمشيها بضبط و تحدد المسافه ب/الكيلومتر 
3- تحدد عدد السعرات الحراريه اليتم حرقها اثناء الحركه .
4- اذا اضاء اللون الاحمر يعني العضلات تعبانه و الجسم يحتاج للنوم , اما في حاله العصبيه تضئ باللون الازرق وتنبه المستخدم عسب يهدي من العصبيه .
5- تحتوي على نظام للدراسه .. يعني كل 40 ثانيه ترن رنه خفيفه .
6- تحتوي على بلوتوثيمكنك للتواصل مع” الايفون ” وايضا يمكنها الاتصال بالانترنت وبالكمبيوتر ويكن من خلالها المشاركه في ” الفيس بوك , وتويتر ” وغيرها من الشبكات الاجتماعيه..
7- تحتوي على شاشة LED ب 20 لون
8- فيه بطارية تدوم 4 ايام دون شحن
9- تشحن عن طريق الUSB .

طريقه عمل الساعه باليوتيوب .. من توصل للهدف (goal) يعني خسر الكميه الكافيه من الدهون اللي لازم الشخص يخسرها بصوره يوميه




صوره الساعه من تصويري..

http://www14.0zz0.com/2012/09/07/08/204167734.jpg

http://www14.0zz0.com/2012/09/07/08/151504476.jpg

محتوي البوكس

http://im26.gulfup.com/i5P01.jpg

سعر الساعه ب 950 درهم .. الساعه تي باربع قياسات ... سمول ... وميديام ... ولارج... واكس لارج

ملاحظه: البنات اللي يطلبن قياس معين ويكون امخلص من عندي راح اسويلها اوردر يديد بشرط تحويل نصف القيمه او المبلغ كامل.. اللي يريحها .. عسب الجديه... لان في بنات يطلبن ومايردون عالمندوب،،، فالجاده بترحب بالفكره.. واللي مب واثقه فيني ،وهذا من حقها لانها ما تعرفني شخصيا، تسال عني البنات اللي تعاملو وياي او ويا اختي ريم حمد وخلاف تتواصل ويانا .. هدفنا الاساسي من البزنس السمعه الحسنه للاسم التجاري.. من ثم الربح المادي.. 

عند الطلب يرجى تحديد القياس المطلوب

للطلب ارسال البيانات التاليه:
الاسم الثنائي :..........................
داخل الدوله ام خارجها:...................
الاماره:.................................
المنطقه:................................
رقم الموبايل:............................
رقم الموبايل الثاني/او المنزل:.............

التوصيل بيكون بامبوست او ارامكس..




الحين دور ساعه كاسيو اللي نازله موووضه هالايام...
الصوره في منها عدة انواع... فوق كل نوع بكتب السعر والتفاصيل..
الصور من تصويري...

النوع الاول ... سعرها مع الكرتون وترسل من اوروبا مع الضمان ب 550 درهم
في واحد يبيع نفسها بالضبط بدون الكرتون ب 300 درهم

لكم الحريه بالاختيار اذا تبونها بالكرتون او بدون الكرتون

علما بانها تنباع عالفيس بوك عند احد التاجرات ب 1250 درهم ... فلا تستغربون من اختلاف الاسعار 





بنات الساعه اللي اوفرها ليتها اخضر مش ازرق..


النوع الثاني ب 550 درهم





النوع الثالث تتوفر باربع الوان (( الاسود...البنفسجي...الذهبي....التركواز))


http://www4.0zz0.com/2012/10/28/07/619338810.jpg

http://www4.0zz0.com/2012/10/28/07/929821877.jpg 

http://www10.0zz0.com/2012/10/28/07/343654367.jpg 

http://www10.0zz0.com/2012/10/28/07/264518103.jpg 

http://www10.0zz0.com/2012/10/28/07/544846500.jpg 

http://www10.0zz0.com/2012/10/28/07/282245180.jpg

سعر الساعه ب 250 درهم

http://www5.0zz0.com/2012/11/09/12/524801519.jpg

اللون الاسود مع سير فضي



للون العنابي مع سير فضي

[/QUOTE]

للي يحب التميز والماركات بعرض عليكم المتبقي من السوع والاكسسوارات لماركات اصلية 100% ... علما ان معظم البضائع غير متوفره بالدوله .. مع خصم على بعض البضائع...

بخصوص التوصيل عن طريق شركة االتوصيل امبوست وارامكس ( توصيل السوع مجانا لايشمل سوع نايك وكاسيو ) .... للاستفسارت والطلبات المستعجله الاتصال على00971507551531 ريم حمد او 0551198000 .... 

رجائي حبيباتي بلييييييز الجاده بس اتراسلني ... وارحب بالاستفسارات على العام وعالخاص او بالمسجات ..
ملحوظه.. بنات لو كنتو امخزنين صور من احد مواضيعي وما حصلتوها بعد فتره بالموضوع هذا يعني انها تم بيعها .. ولكن اقدر اوفرها بالطلب

للطلب ارسال البيانات التالية على الخاص
الاسم :...................
الامارة:...................
رقم الموبايل :............... والرقم البديل:............






خواتم اف سان لورانت 
http://www7.0zz0.com/2012/09/06/16/830347195.png

http://www3.0zz0.com/2012/09/06/15/433141612.jpg


نظاره روبيرتو كفالي باللون البرونزي
http://www3.0zz0.com/2012/09/06/16/752541020.jpg

سوع هيلو كيتي للبنوتات
http://www3.0zz0.com/2012/09/06/16/178946009.png


الساعة رقم #2 ... ماركة جست كفالي ..... سعر البيع : 1250 درهم
http://www7.0zz0.com/2012/09/06/16/279114546.jpg

صوره رقم (3)
http://im4.gulfup.com/2011-06-18/1308374870496.jpg

http://im4.gulfup.com/2011-06-18/1308374869782.jpg

صوره رقم (4)
http://im4.gulfup.com/2011-06-18/1308374869834.jpg

صوره رقم (5) صارت بـــ 600 درهم 
http://im4.gulfup.com/2011-06-18/1308374869191.jpg


صوره رقم (6) صارت بـــ 800 درهم 
http://im4.gulfup.com/2011-06-18/1308374869875.jpg



صوره رقم (8)
http://im4.gulfup.com/2011-06-18/1308374870737.jpg[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


http://www14.0zz0.com/2012/09/07/07/916949213.jpg

http://www7.0zz0.com/2012/09/06/17/795558879.jpg
..

http://www7.0zz0.com/2012/09/06/16/179352631.png[/QUOTE]




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أشكر كل البنات اللي اتعاملو وياي ... واللي كانوا جادات بالشراء... 
حبيباتي .. نظرا لضييق الوقت وعدم التمكن من وضع اراء البنات .. بحط النيك نيم لكل عضوة تم التعامل وياها في موضوع البضائع التي تم بيعها .. وتسهيلا لباقي العضوات للي حابين يستفسرون عن نتايج المشد البرازيلي من اللي جربوه ...

نبدا بالمشد البرازيلي 
المشد في منه نوعين .. 
النوع الاول اللي عارضتنه بالموضوع 
النوع الثاني بسحاب ولكن ما حبيته في الاستخدام 
لاحظت ان النوعية اللي عارضتنها افضل من اللي بالسحاب وللي حابه اتشوف صور المشد اللي بالسحاب تراسلني

من مميزات المشد 
القطعه ماتتمدد
يقلل من الشهية
اخفاء الكرشة والزوايد في نفس الوقت
الاستخدام اليومي والمتواصل يخفف من بروز الكرشه ويبدا بظهور خصر من الجوانب
يخفف من الالام التابعه للدورة الشهريه ( بسبب ضغطه على الرحم والظهر)
ثابت وما يتحرك من مكانه وما يرتفع مثل المشدات العادية
مناسب لمرضى الديسك ( اللي يعانون من الاللم المزمنه بالظهر)
واهم نقطة :: مناسب للمراة المربية طبيعي وقيصرو يعطي نتايج مذهله عند استخدامه مباشرة بعد الولادات الطبيعيه

(( اللي اتربي طبيعي تستخدمه من ثاني يوم ))
(( واللي اتسوي عملية قيصرية.. يفضل استخدام المشد الطبي بعد العملية باربع ايام لمده شهرين متواصلين .. وبعد اكمال الشهرين تستخدم المشد البرازيلي.. ضروروي تستخدم النوعين عسب تخف بطنها ))

يفضل ارتداء المشد من الصبح لين وقت النوم ... في فترات النوم العصر او الليل يرجى عدم ارتدائه

حبيباتي اللي عندها اي استفسار بخصوص المشد او الكورسيه تتصلبي او تراسلني على الخاص بخصوص الدفع والتوصيل:
فيه طريقتين للتوصيل .. الاولى بشركة الشحن ***** وياخذ 45 درهم او 80 درهم على حسب بعد المنطقة من الامارة ويوصل الاوردر للبيت ......والدفع يكون مقدم عن طريق تحويل المبلغ بالصرافة... لان مندوب *****ما يستلم اي مبالغ بس يسلم الاوردر.....

الصريقة الثانية .. بشركة****... وياخذ 44 درهم للاماكن اللي فيها خدمه التوصيل ... واذا ماشي توصيل للمنطقة يطلب من الزبونه انها تستلمها من مكتب ****التابع للاماره اللي ساكنه بها .... والدفع سلم واستلم (( يعني المبلغ يستلمه المندوب ويسلمج الاوردر))

للطلب ارسال البيانات التالية على الخاص
الاسم :...................
الامارة:...................
رقم الموبايل :............... والرقم البديل:............

همسة::: اتمنى كل اللي خذت من عندي المشد انها تكتب رايها في موضوع اراء زبايني ..... 

حبيباتي بخصوص القياسات ::: اقدر اوفر 
اكس سمول 
سمول
ميديام
لارج
اكس لارج
اكس اكس لارج
اكس اكس اكس لارج
لكل الانواع .... فلا تتقيدون بالسايزات اللي امحددتنها على الصور



http://www9.0zz0.com/2010/08/14/06/189531413.jpg

http://www9.0zz0.com/2010/08/14/06/138831277.jpg

http://www9.0zz0.com/2010/08/14/06/186654836.jpg[/COLOR]

والحين دور الكورسيه ..... المتعارف عليه ان اسمه كورسيه حليمه ....

بالاول شوفو استخدام الكورسيه على الرابط التالي ... وقارنوه باللي عارضتنه في المنتدى ... وبتلاحظون ان اللي عارضتنه هو نفسه اللي باليوتيوب







الكورسيه الاصلي في منه نوعين

النوع الاول (( اللي هو في اليوتيوب)) بــــــ 2 طبقتين .....من داخل وبره قطن 100%..من تحت الصدر ايي مقوس مب سيده ...... ومع الاستمراريه بالاستخدام يخصر الجسم ..وايي من الخلف خيوط او اشرطة ... على حسب اللون .....وكان سعره بــــ 650 درهم وصار ب 790 درهم لزيادة الرسوم من المصنع... علما اني سمعت انه ينباع باسواقنا بـــ 2000 درهم ...
وهذه صورته 


http://www10.0zz0.com/2011/08/26/09/129753476.png

http://www10.0zz0.com/2011/08/26/09/987335890.png

اما النوع الثاني بــــــ 7 سبع طبقات ....من داخل قطن 100% .. ومن بره ايي بعدة قطع مختلفة .. ساتان او جلد او بي في سي .. الخ... وسعره بــــ 890 درهم
وهذه صورته مع توضيح الفرق بينه وبين التقليد

http://www10.0zz0.com/2011/08/26/08/507050679.jpg

http://www10.0zz0.com/2011/08/26/08/457754315.jpg

http://www10.0zz0.com/2011/08/26/08/716416750.jpg
بخصوص طلب الكورسيه :::: لازم ارسال محيط الخصر والوزن ....والحين دور الكورسيه ..... المتعارف عليه ان اسمه كورسيه حليمه ....

بالاول شوفو استخدام الكورسيه على الرابط التالي ... وقارنوه باللي عارضتنه في المنتدى ... وبتلاحظون ان اللي عارضتنه هو نفسه اللي باليوتيوب







الكورسيه الاصلي في منه نوعين

النوع الاول (( اللي هو في اليوتيوب)) بــــــ 2 طبقتين .....من داخل وبره قطن 100%..من تحت الصدر ايي مقوس مب سيده ...... ومع الاستمراريه بالاستخدام يخصر الجسم ..وايي من الخلف خيوط او اشرطة ... على حسب اللون .....وكان سعره بــــ 650 درهم وصار ب 790 درهم لزيادة الرسوم من المصنع... علما اني سمعت انه ينباع باسواقنا بـــ 2000 درهم ...
وهذه صورته 


http://www10.0zz0.com/2011/08/26/09/129753476.png

http://www10.0zz0.com/2011/08/26/09/987335890.png

اما النوع الثاني بــــــ 7 سبع طبقات ....من داخل قطن 100% .. ومن بره ايي بعدة قطع مختلفة .. ساتان او جلد او بي في سي .. الخ... وسعره بــــ 890 درهم
وهذه صورته مع توضيح الفرق بينه وبين التقليد

http://www10.0zz0.com/2011/08/26/08/507050679.jpg

http://www10.0zz0.com/2011/08/26/08/457754315.jpg

http://www10.0zz0.com/2011/08/26/08/716416750.jpg
بخصوص طلب الكورسيه :::: لازم ارسال محيط الخصر والوزن ....

ارسال البيانات التالية على الخاص
الاسم :...................
الامارة:...................

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## bint_altamimi

بالتوفيق اختي

----------


## bint_altamimi

اب اب اب

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## فديت أبويه

*اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين .
*

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## abee

موفقه ان شا الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## MoOLy_Mall

بالتوفيق حبوبه

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## WZAN

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين .

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## الـصـمـت

استغفر الله ~~ استغفر الله 
استغفر الله ~~ استغفر الله
استغفر الله ~~ استغفر الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## العنيده.ع

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## العنيده.ع

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## العنيده.ع

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## الـصـمـت

استغفر الله ~~ استغفر الله 
استغفر الله ~~ استغفر الله
استغفر الله ~~ استغفر الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## Cute Gurl

موووووفقه

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## العنيده.ع

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## العنيده.ع

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## العنيده.ع

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## MIS SHAIKA

استغفرالله وسبحان الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## MoOLy_Mall

بالتوفيق ان شالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## الـصـمـت

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## العنيده.ع

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## العنيده.ع

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## العنيده.ع

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## العنيده.ع

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## العنيده.ع

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## العنيده.ع

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## العنيده.ع

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## العنيده.ع

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## العنيده.ع

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## العنيده.ع

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## العنيده.ع

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## العنيده.ع

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## العنيده.ع

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## العنيده.ع

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## العنيده.ع

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## العنيده.ع

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## العنيده.ع

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## مريم الفهد

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## العنيده.ع

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## العنيده.ع

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## العنيده.ع

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## العنيده.ع

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## العنيده.ع

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## العنيده.ع

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## العنيده.ع

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## العنيده.ع

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## جرح صامت

يغلق لتجاوزه الالف رد

----------

